# B15 Performance Upgrade Priorities



## whoseyurdaddy (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a 2000 SE and $4k to put into the car. I have not done anything with it other than get my windows tinted... What upgreades would you recommend (including manufacturer) and in what order of priority knowing that the end goal is to increase hp and handling?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

$4k? Turbocharge it. Definitely.

contact [email protected] for a turbo kit.

Anything less than turbo and you'll be disappointed


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh yeah. With 4 grand, you'd be able to do very well on a turbo kit. Then you'd have to work on suspension and wheels and little things. Go for it!


----------



## whoseyurdaddy (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tip... How much hp gain will I get? By the way I checked out your site and it has good info... thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

quite a bit more. email that guy I linked you to


----------

